# BlackBerry launches Rs. 129 monthly plan, offers access to 'ALL BB Services upto 1GB'



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

BlackBerry has introduced a low-cost monthly data plan for its subscribers in middle and low revenue generating circles. The Rs. 129 monthly data plan includes *access to all BlackBerry services such as e-mail, BlackBerry Messenger, instant messaging, social networking, Internet browsing and the BlackBerry World app store, up to 1GB*.

The offer is available for BlackBerry OS 7 smartphones, which include BlackBerry Curve 9220, BlackBerry Curve 9320, BlackBerry Bold 9990, BlackBerry Bold 9 smartphone models. BlackBerry has tied up with Aircel, Idea Cellular and Vodafone to provide its monthly plan.

 The plan, as said before, only focusses on BlackBerry's middle and low revenue generating circles. In metro cities, the plan is restricted to BlackBerry Messenger only.

"We are trying to get deeper into market with affordable plans. For 15 telecom circles which excludes metros and category A circles, BlackBerry will offer consumer access to all BlackBerry Services for Rs 129 limited up to 1 GB," BlackBerry India's Director for Commercial Relationship, Hitesh Shah is quoted as saying.

"For Corporate users, in addition to the above services, they can also deploy BES Express at zero cost of Software license to enable corporate email access even on employee owned BlackBerry devices," BlackBerry India's Director for Enterprise Sales, Sunil Lalvani said.

Circles where the new BlackBerry monthly plan is available: Haryana, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu & Kashmir, Kerala, Madhya Pradesh, North East,Punjab, Rajasthan, Tamil Nadu (excluding Chennai), Uttar Pradesh West and Uttar Pradesh East,West Bengal (excluding Kolkata), Assam, Bihar and Orissa. 

Source : BlackBerry launches Rs. 129 monthly plan, offers access to BB services up to 1GB - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit

*BTW, I checked BB Plans in Aircel, Idea & Vodafone website but there is no such Rs.129 BIS Plan mentioned. Also, this plan is for BB OS 7 Users right so why Torch 9810 & 9860 missing in the list?*


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

They should have done this years ago.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

Shah said:


> They should have done this years ago.



Yup...Trying to revive BB OS 7 in 2013 is like giving Mouth to Mouth Resuscitation to a Skeleton!


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

BTW, Blackberry has plans to launch entry level BB OS 7 devices. So, It is worth at least. Better late than never.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Don't worry , they will introduce for torch 9810 ,9860 in 2015 may be


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Don't worry , they will introduce for torch 9810 ,9860 in 2015 may be



I doubt about the existence of BB in mobile market in 2015.


----------

